# Toy/Mini Red Poodle Search



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Hopefully others will correct me, but I think you're better off contacting a red toy breeder and asking if they will have a litter which will have some red puppies. The genetics is still a bit of a mystery, but current thinking is that the red gene interacts with the fading gene to produce whites, creams, apricots, and reds, so it's likely that you will see those colors in the lineage. But if a red is bred with an apricot, you expect to get some red puppies. I'm not sure how, but experienced breeders seem to be able to tell by 8-9 weeks who will fade and who won't.

Also, there are a lot of people looking for Red Toys right now (we seem to get a few of these posts each week). You might do a search and contact the breeders mentioned. Just let them know you have your heart set on Red.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

I agree with Liz. My dog's breeder, Danube, does breed smaller red minis. I have no idea if she has openings on upcoming litters though. She is in TN and does require in person pickup. Her reds have nice color. They all fade to some degree but she has several generations and even the older dogs still look red, albeit a paler shade. I did meet one of them when I picked my dog up and she was a lovely friendly little dog. She does show many of her dogs to AKC CH titles. My dog has good structure and an excellent temperament.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Hi and Welcome!

Red is thought to be a fading gene so most will fade to some degree. There's a lot of good color info in the links below, very much worth looking thru.

Source: ARPEGGIO POODLES
POODLE COAT COLORS: RED, APRICOT & CREAM
COLOR BREEDING IN POODLES 

*APRICOT 

Is a dilute of red. It carries the fading gene. Apricots can be as light as to look cream but should have more of a red cast to them than the creams do. Some apricots can be almost burnt umber in color or orangey. Apricots should have black points. Liver points are acceptable but not preferred. *











*RED*

*Can be as light as to be almost apricot to a dark mahogany color. It is commonly thought to be a fading color, meaning it carries the fading gene also. Red should have black points. Liver points are acceptable but not prefered. *











*RED/APRICOT*

*Is a combination of red and apricot on a solid colored puppy. This is a puppy that is usually lighter than red and has highlights of apricot or apricot tipping. Almost a swirling combination of red and apricot.








*


Here's a link to The Apricot Red Poodle Club from a larger resource, The Breeders List, in the Breeder Directory sub forum.


Account Suspended



Good Luck!


----------



## Poodles4Days (Jul 12, 2020)

Raindrops said:


> I agree with Liz. My dog's breeder, Danube, does breed smaller red minis. I have no idea if she has openings on upcoming litters though. She is in TN and does require in person pickup. Her reds have nice color. They all fade to some degree but she has several generations and even the older dogs still look red, albeit a paler shade. I did meet one of them when I picked my dog up and she was a lovely friendly little dog. She does show many of her dogs to AKC CH titles. My dog has good structure and an excellent temperament.


Thank you! I was in touch with Timea over the weekend. She seems like a wonderful breeder, I hope she has what we're hoping for later this year


----------



## Poodles4Days (Jul 12, 2020)

Rose n Poos said:


> Hi and Welcome!
> 
> Red is thought to be a fading gene so most will fade to some degree. There's a lot of good color info in the links below, very much worth looking thru.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for the kind welcome and for sharing those. I had done research but did not come across these. Very helpful in our search!


----------



## Poodles4Days (Jul 12, 2020)

Liz said:


> Hopefully others will correct me, but I think you're better off contacting a red toy breeder and asking if they will have a litter which will have some red puppies. The genetics is still a bit of a mystery, but current thinking is that the red gene interacts with the fading gene to produce whites, creams, apricots, and reds, so it's likely that you will see those colors in the lineage. But if a red is bred with an apricot, you expect to get some red puppies. I'm not sure how, but experienced breeders seem to be able to tell by 8-9 weeks who will fade and who won't.
> 
> Also, there are a lot of people looking for Red Toys right now (we seem to get a few of these posts each week). You might do a search and contact the breeders mentioned. Just let them know you have your heart set on Red.


Thanks for the note Liz. It's great advice, that's what we're leaning towards. I've been searching through the forums for red breeders but it sounds like many are done for the year. Thanks again for the advice, hoping to find our pup soon


----------

